
Action video games improve eyesight - vaksel
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE52S1TW20090329
======
jeffesp
I don't see this as new/news. When my sister was about 12 (1990ish) and had a
lazy eye, the doctor gave her an eye patch and told her to play an hour of
video games every other day. I assume this wasn't just his thoughts on
treatment and that there were studies at that time that pointed him toward
this treatment.

To be fair, the study talks about improved recognition of shades of gray
rather than curing a lazy eye, but I still don't think that playing video
games to improve eye function is a new thing.

------
nazgulnarsil
When spectating others in an FPS I'm always surprised when they fail to see
someone on their screen. This is more visual acuity than just an overall
improvement though.

